# Coi thường gan nhiễm mỡ nhẹ có thể khiến bệnh nguy kịch



## avado Việt (27/4/19)

Khi mắc gan nhiễm mỡ nhẹ có nên quá lo lắng không? Theo thời gian gan nhiễm mỡ nhẹ sẽ thành viêm gan nhiễm mỡ, sau đó có thể gây xơ hóa, xơ gan cuối cùng là ung thư gan.

Tìm hiểu thêm về bệnh gan tại đây:
Tác hại khi bỏ qua các triệu chứng bệnh ung thư gan đã cảnh báo

*Gan nhiễm mỡ nhẹ là mức độ như thế nào, khả năng biến chuyển nặng của bệnh ra sao?*
Về triệu chứng bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ nhẹ hầu như không có triệu chứng rõ rệt cho đến khi chuyển sang biến chứng nguy hiểm hơn. Một vài người bị bệnh sẽ cảm thấy hơi mệt mỏi và suy nhược hoặc có cảm giác hơi tức tức ở vùng dưới sườn phải hoặc vùng thượng vị lệch sang phải.

Bình thường hàm lượng mỡ trong gan chiếm 1% – 4%, khi siêu âm kết quả cho thấy hàm lượng mỡ vượt quá 5% là gan nhiễm mỡ mức độ nhẹ

Bệnh chỉ phát hiện khi đi xét nghiệm máu hoặc siêu âm. Gan nhiễm mỡ nhẹ được xem là mức độ nhẹ nhất và dễ chữa nhất.

Gan nhiễm mỡ nhẹ ở những người ăn uống quá độ, ít vận động, Ngoài ra cũng có thể xảy ra ở những bệnh nhân viêm gan siêu vi hoặc viêm gan do uống rượu.

*Lối sống khi mắc bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ nhẹ cần phải điều chỉnh ngay.*
Bên cạnh chế độ ăn uống hợp lý, người bệnh mắc gan nhiễm mỡ nhẹ cũng cần phải thiết lập chế độ sinh hoạt, ngủ nghỉ hợp lý, lành mạnh. Bên cạnh làm theo phá đồ điều trị của bác sĩ thì cũng không nên thức khuya, không sử dụng chất kích thích, tăng cường vận động,…

Gan nhiễm mỡ nhẹ vẫn thể kiểm soát được nên bạn đừng quá lo lắng nhưng cũng không thể chủ quan không điều trị bệnh tránh chuyển biến xấu. Và bạn hãy tập trung chủ yếu vào việc điều chỉnh chế độ ăn uống giảm bớt cholesterol và chất béo trong máu,…. Bạn hãy tiếp tục ngăn chặn sự phát triển của gan nhiễm mỡ và cải thiện được tình trạng bệnh của mình.


----------

